
Covert Listening Devices Used by Stasi - brian-armstrong
https://www.cryptomuseum.com/intel/stasi/index.htm
======
mytailorisrich
Ah the other Tesla:
[https://www.cryptomuseum.com/manuf/tesla/index.htm](https://www.cryptomuseum.com/manuf/tesla/index.htm)

